# Medieval 2: Total War Intall Issues



## MrStarWars00 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been trying to install Medieval 2: Total War on my computer, and, running it in compatibility mode, I keep getting these error messages when I run Setup.exe (left one first, then right after I click "Close the Program"):










Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MrStarWars00 (Dec 20, 2008)

I also sometimes get this error message rather than the other one, and then the other one just doesn't pop up when I click "Close the Program":

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	setup.exe_InstallShield
Application Version:	12.0.0.49974
Application Timestamp:	4474907b
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_79d2
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	444236cf
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	79d2
Additional Information 2:	16f4019d3ff9efbf2913d36465c22148
Additional Information 3:	ca24
Additional Information 4:	4bb56e17fd584b1ed9fde59fdff1ba53


----------



## MrStarWars00 (Dec 20, 2008)

Now, instead of those other error messages, when I run Setup.exe, a black command box pops up and, after about 30 seconds, an error shows up:


----------

